# 1980's ideas?



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

How about Sid Vicous then and now lol!R.I.P
Do the 80's thing but add a zombie touch if they ask why just say your a dancer from the Thriller video! theres a way around every corner!
Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Preppy. Pink shirt with collar up, big plastic earring with matching beaded necklace. Leg warmers, cut off sweatshirt (think Flashdance). Oh, and don't forget the big hair. A good movie to rent for style would be "Working Girl" with Melanie Griffith. That would give you an idea.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Madonna, Joan Jett, you could just go as an 80's punk teen or an Victim from an 1980's Slasher movie. I know Halloween came out in 1977, but the series lasted all through the 80's if you really want to be Laurie or Michael Myers.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

New romantic big shoulder pads, big hair, lots of make-up think of Steve Strange in Visage, Flock of seagulls, Bauhaus and that great 80's film The Hunger with David Bowie, Susan Sarandon and Catherine Deneuve

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm thinking I may have to go with the punk rocker thing, what about a gothic punk rocker, just to really get the black in there?

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

There's always Carrie....or did that movie come out in the 70's? I saw a girl once do the prom dress with blood all over her...it was great!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah Carrie was in the 70's, but I like the Prom dress with blood, like the movie Prom Night is it?

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Go as whatever you want, and just make up a story. "Oh sure, like there weren't any (Zombies, swampthings...) in the 80's"

I want a hearse.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

People said I should say I'm from the video Thriller. The only thing is I just started working here a month ago so I'm still getting to know people and want to be a "team player", but I also want to do what I like.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I can understand that MrsMyers.. The last place I worked they all thought I was so weird because I dressed up as Freddy on Halloween when everyone else was dressing up from Titanic.. Not victims.. Just the alive people from Titanic.. Ummm.. Eww.. lol. I was not going to do that considering I can't stand that movie.

I like to be different. 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I for sure would have gone against that idea as well. I'll most likely go for a gothic rocker. That way I can wear all black and dark makeup. Bright red lips, it'll be like blood on my lips. I'm not at home right now, just bored at work so I'm not sure what clothes I can rip up...I'm going shopping hopefully tonight when I leave here. Thanks for all the suggestions, if anyone has an idea to add please let me know.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## Scuzlebutt (Oct 9, 2004)

I was a teen in the 80's and a lot of the "goth" crowd were wearing a lot of spike jewelry. I suppose they are still doing this because CreepyKitty goes around with stuff like that on all the time.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

check out www.vh1.com they always have 80's flashbacks and stuff



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

How about Star from The Lost Boys, or Peg or Kelly from Married With Children?

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah The Lost Boys is an option. I did go buy some bright pink lipstick that I will line with black and I also got hot pink hair paint for streaks, I have dark hair so I don't know how bright it'll end up being. I played around with clothes last night and found a pink shirt that I never new I had, so I cut it up (sleeves off and neck off) and put a black tank top under it. I then took the costume I had from last year which was a vampire type dress that was all torn at the bottom and made it like a skirt and then I found another shirt that is a sheer black blouse (I have no clue where these clothes come from, my family likes to store stuff in my closet so I figure it's mine now) so I took the blouse and put it over the pink shirt and tied the sides of the blouse in the front. It looked cool, but the blouse might have to go, I'm not sure. I also had black nylons and big boots. Let me know what you all think (if you understand my description). Thanks! [8D]

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds like a Cyndi Lauper type of costume, that's cool!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Sounds really awesome! I am thinking if you sprayed enough of the pink hair color spray in your hair it MIGHT show up in dark hair. My actual hair color right now is black and pink and I had to sit with bleach in my hair 6 hours so I could put the pink in because when I tried doing it over the black it just didn't show up at all.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Creepykitty-My hair is black with bright red streaks. I bought this kit at Sally's and it only took about an hour. The streaks turned out really pink but I re-dyed the pink with another hair color and now it's bright, bright red. Me likey!!! Gotta cover it up for work (it makes you look soooo tacky lol) but it's fun so it stays! This is the second time I've done this, first time to cover it I just dyed all of my hair black and it covered it right up. 
Mrs.Myers666-Kinda sounds like a Madonna thing....Cool!





I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Halloweenqn - that was my problem! I had dyed my hair black and then tried to bleach out the spots where I wanted the pink! lol. Guess thats why it took so long. And awesome! Great way to express yourself! I am all about expression. I am gonna take some pics of myself at some point and put them in my Halloween Gallery.. You will see what I am talking about. 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pics!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

an 80's theme, get a box cut out arm holes cover it with multipke small primary colors and tell them you are a rubiks cube.Not scary just funny.

"They mostly come out at night...mostly."


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Newt - That's a real good idea.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------

